# The lowdown on wood glues



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.titebond.com/Download/pdf/HowStrongisYourGlue_FWW.pdf

Good to know if you're always woody.  Heh.... Handy to know and perhaps print out and keep a hard copy around the work area.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> http://www.titebond.com/Download/pdf/HowStrongisYourGlue_FWW.pdf
> 
> Good to know if you're always woody.  Heh.... Handy to know and perhaps print out and keep a hard copy around the work area.


Thanks Albert. I agree this article is a very good and accurate summary. Regular wood glue is so underestimated, especially in oak, where the wood usually splits before the glue. But PU glues are so overrated, but they do have their uses, especially when bonding wood to non-wood such as metal.

One glue not mentioned in the article is CA (cyanoacrylate) based glues, best used with an activator. In my experience, it outperforms wood glue when used with regular hardwoods, and blows ANY other adhesive out of the water when used with MDF. It's pretty awesome stuff as it also CURES in like 30 seconds. We were goofing around with it in the shop the other day and were quite shocked at the bond strength of a standard crown mitre. The glue seeped into the wood and I couldn't break it even over my knee. When we were finally able to break the piece, it splintered and flaked all over the place leaving the glued corner still in place.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

ooooooh....thank you thank you...just what I needed.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

50seven said:


> Thanks Albert. I agree this article is a very good and accurate summary. Regular wood glue is so underestimated, especially in oak, where the wood usually splits before the glue. But PU glues are so overrated, but they do have their uses, especially when bonding wood to non-wood such as metal.
> 
> One glue not mentioned in the article is CA (cyanoacrylate) based glues, best used with an activator. In my experience, it outperforms wood glue when used with regular hardwoods, and blows ANY other adhesive out of the water when used with MDF. It's pretty awesome stuff as it also CURES in like 30 seconds. We were goofing around with it in the shop the other day and were quite shocked at the bond strength of a standard crown mitre. The glue seeped into the wood and I couldn't break it even over my knee. When we were finally able to break the piece, it splintered and flaked all over the place leaving the glued corner still in place.


Any particular brand (CA (cyanoacrylate) based glues)??


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

peterpd99 said:


> Any particular brand (CA (cyanoacrylate) based glues)??


The brand I use is 2P-10 by FastCap. I get it from Richelieu hardware, but they don't sell to the general public. If you are a business in the carpentry industry you'll be fine to buy from them, otherwise PM me if you can't find it anywhere else and I'll try to set you up.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

50seven said:


> The brand I use is 2P-10 by FastCap. I get it from Richelieu hardware, but they don't sell to the general public. If you are a business in the carpentry industry you'll be fine to buy from them, otherwise PM me if you can't find it anywhere else and I'll try to set you up.


Thank you sir!...
I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

whew, Just finished building my new aquarium stand from plywood, and got scared when I saw the title! But, after reading this, I won't be losing sleep tonight!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting. So the clear choice for DIY around water is Weldbond, because it is waterproof. I found it very interesting that Gorilla Glue, which so many swear by (and pay more for) was the weakest of all the glues tested. 
One thing to keep in mind when making glue joints is that glue does not hold well on the end grain of wood, and neither does a screw.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

J_T said:


> whew, Just finished building my new aquarium stand from plywood, and got scared when I saw the title! But, after reading this, I won't be losing sleep tonight!


Nice stand! Plywood is amazingly strong, you have nothing to worry about with that solid stand! (especially if you glued yout joints)

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Almost a litre of glue was used. If two edges met, they were glued! 

Over 400 screws, and that much glue, I can build a house on this stand


----------

